# Rigging Gulp for Flounder



## jmac (Oct 14, 2007)

I've been threading Gulp shrimp on a 1/4oz jighead and seem to missing Flounder hook ups. Any better suggestions on rigging Gulp for bottom dragging?


----------



## Ralfus (Oct 14, 2007)

It's probably not so much your rigging as your technique. When you feel the bump, wait a good 5-10 seconds. Then see if that dead weight is there, if it is, it's probably a flounder (or you're hung!).Set the hook and he should be on good. However, flounder are notorious for getting off at the boat, so use a net instead of trying to pick it up by the line.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

ok... i've caught about 20 flounder in the last 2 days bouncing gulps...

and the best way to do it, is set the hook as soon as you feel the first bite... waiting a few seconds works well when dragging a live bait, but 9 out of 10 times, the initial hit, the flounder swallows the jig.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Just tie a DOA on and you want have that problem near as much.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

what is a "GULP SHRIMP"? where do you get them.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree with VS200. GET BITE SET HOOK, with artificials I always set the hook as soon as I feel the hit. But live bait is a totally different story.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

how are you threading your gulp onto the jig? Through the head, body, tail? I'm wondering what is the best way to thread them for flounder. 

Thanks,

Ant


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Come to the Hook, Line and Sinker Seminar series tonight (Monday Oct. 15) at Flounder's on Pcola Beach and Eric hosltman, Chris Phillips and Matt McLeod will answer any and all questions about all things flounder.

From gigging to hook, and line, this month's focus is on flat fish.

Free food, 2 for 1 drinks and free raffle prizes. 

Buffett at 6:30, seminar at 7.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

flounders it is.....anyone else going tonight??


----------



## fishbrueske (Oct 18, 2007)

Where are you catching Flounder? I willb e back home in a week


----------

